# Advice using Puppy Linux



## ZakkWylde (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently threw puppy on my usb stick for something to do, just mess around with it really. I pretty inexperienced with linux, I played around with ubuntu a few years ago but never stuck with it. Anyway I'm just looking for tips and things for a beginner. I put firefox on using a .pet which automatically added it to the menu, however some .pet's dont put an entry into the menu and i honestly have no idea how to access them (I know Im a noob). btw i have no experience with the console/ command line non gui interface, i dont even know how to bring it up lol. Last time i wasn't using a gui was dos. Any tips, tricks, hints or advice would be greatly appreciated! thx in advance


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2010)

There are plenty of good guides around the internet with the main "flavours" of Linux, take a look at them?


----------



## ZakkWylde (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh I've been looking around, reading lots, just looking for whatever info I can gather. TPU is a wealth of knowledge


----------

